# Removing azek "end grain".



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

The edges of azek boards don't normally look real nice. I've had a go a sanding the milling/blade marks off the edges by hand with a flat block before without much change to the end result. Not so much an issue most of the time but sometimes you are in a situation where those edges are seen at a critical distance and need to be smooth. 

Any suggestions besides the obvious? 
Or is this a product situation that just needs to be accepted as nature of the beast?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

*Removing azek &quot;end grain&quot;.*

Anybody ever tried a torch?
I haven't, but it struck me as worth a try. On a scrap piece or something. 

Kinda the same theory and burning a smooth end on nylon rope.

Sounds out there maybe, but that's what popped into my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I've seen the "rub acetone or mek" suggestions before. 
Just to be clear I'm talking about the substantial milling marks (if you side light it, it would look like a zebra or prison bars). 

The same mill marks you typically still need to sand out of s4s wood even. 

Not the fuzziness or open cell I think most people are concerned with. Pvc glue or the above mentioned solvents will deal with that. 

Again typically this is not an issue 99% of time


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Wet sand with an orbital or use a polisher.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Acetone does well on the end cuts. If you have long rips with blade marks, you might have to sand it??

That shouldn't happen in an ideal world. Someone should be planning their cut-list to have factory edges out.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I was talking about the factory edge. Not the wide face. The 3/4 or 1" factory edge.

With wood, aggressive sanding with a flat block or a sharp hand plane wood do it.

I haven't had luck with azek, at least nothing time efficient enough to be effective on the job.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Not sure I understand what the OP is wanting to do? Mill marks...on the end grain/ends ? 

Clear coating or staining? 

Never worked with Azek, but worked plenty with oak and other hard woods...don't know what the issue is. If sanding is out of the question, can you have them cut short and edging put on? 

Need more info to help out.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Belt sander if an orbital doesn't work.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Not sure I understand what the OP is wanting to do? Mill marks...on the end grain/ends ?
> 
> Clear coating or staining?
> 
> ...


Azek is plastic. Maybe you know this but I thought it worth mentioning because, as far as I know, it wouldn't ever be cleared or stained.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I had just painted an exterior door where the carpenter trimmed it out in azek. My other post was about it. 

I got done and the customer had a new porch light installed...it essentially is side lighting the header where there was a board with "end grain" facing forward towards the street. 

The customer turned the light on at night and the piece which has the 3/4" factory edge looks like a series of prison bars going across it...it the mill marks from the jointer of whatever they used to mill azek. And I know I had sanded the door and all of the trim pretty well.

They are gonna live with it as it's only seen at night with the light on. 

I have a job coming up where they plan to use azek stock in the bathroom. I want to allevate that issue if the boards are installed in a fashion to pose the same problem (like say near a vanity light) 

Like i said, if it was wood no big deal...it's simply a non issue 99% of the time with PVC trim. This is the first and now that I have seen it I want to be able to correct it in the future.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PRC said:


> Azek is plastic. Maybe you know this but I thought it worth mentioning because, as far as I know, it wouldn't ever be cleared or stained.


Hah. That's funny because a day or two ago I looked up Azek, then forgot what it was and posted a dumb response. lol :whistling2:

Guess that shows how much I know about decking material. Guess it's similar to Trex?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Hah. That's funny because a day or two ago I looked up Azek, then forgot what it was and posted a dumb response. lol :whistling2:
> 
> Guess that shows how much I know about decking material. Guess it's similar to Trex?


It's not a wood composite like Trex. It's PVC but also has some kind of treatment on the outer surface.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Sayn3ver, I don't mean to sound rude. But maybe you should highly recommend a different material for the bathroom? Wood is better than mdf, and it will take the primer and paint well. Plus it nails easily, sands easily, etc. Azek would not be attractive especially near a vanity.

Doesn't azek have rounded corners too? So there would be a large void when against the wall...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Sayn3ver, I don't mean to sound rude. But maybe you should highly recommend a different material for the bathroom? Wood is better than mdf, and it will take the primer and paint well. Plus it nails easily, sands easily, etc. Azek would not be attractive especially near a vanity.
> 
> Doesn't azek have rounded corners too? So there would be a large void when against the wall...


I think it would look a little weird inside as well.

That being said, I do think it comes in a wide range of profiles.

If you're gonna try sanding the edge, keep in mind this stuff is plastic. Using a belt sander is probably gonna start to melt this stuff. Orbital sander will quite possibly do the same.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think it would look a little weird inside as well.
> 
> That being said, I do think it comes in a wide range of profiles.
> 
> If you're gonna try sanding the edge, keep in mind this stuff is plastic. Using a belt sander is probably gonna start to melt this stuff. Orbital sander will quite possibly do the same.


I wouldn't want to paint that stuff, or sand it, but you'd just have to sand for short moments, letting it cool. You might only sand to soften a edge, not really milling it down.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Best we have come up with is sanding and using vinyl spackle.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think it would look a little weird inside as well.
> 
> That being said, I do think it comes in a wide range of profiles.
> 
> If you're gonna try sanding the edge, keep in mind this stuff is plastic. Using a belt sander is probably gonna start to melt this stuff. Orbital sander will quite possibly do the same.


I've seen it used in bathrooms a decent amount. You can buy 4x8 sheets if you want and make any sort of trim with it.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

It's cellular PVC trim board. It's not MDF. It's suppose to be able to be cut, milled, routed, etc like wood. It's plastic 1x stock. Available in 5/4 and 6/4 too. 

It usually comes s4s but I'm sure you can get it profiled.

Lots of info out there on it. Just nothing specific to what I was referencing. 

If I have the opportunity, I will try to power sand it prior to install.


What's everybody using now for filler? Bond and fill has closed up shop. :blink:


----------

